# FreeBSD Novice - Need Help



## essexboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi 

I am after some help.

I am a Windows Network Admin and we have got 1 FreeBSD Server on the network that runs our intranet.

Last week we changed our subnet from 192.168.100.0 / 24 to 192.168.100.0 / 22.

So now all of the machines are using 255.255.252.0 as the subnet.

Previously all machines had the address of 192.168.100.x so everything worked fine.

We have now moved the workstations onto 192.168.101.x and now these machines cannot browse the FreeBSD Server, but they can ping it.

I have changed the Subnet mask in the rc.conf file but still I have these issues.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## aragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Define 'browse the freebsd server' ?

It sounds like some devices have not had their netmasks reconfigured correctly.

If you just changed the subnet mask in rc.conf that's only half the job.  You need to update the running netmask with ifconfig, or just reboot the bsd box.


----------



## essexboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Define 'browse the freebsd server' ?

It sounds like some devices have not had their netmasks reconfigured correctly.

If you just changed the subnet mask in rc.conf that's only half the job. You need to update the running netmask with ifconfig, or just reboot the bsd box. 

Hi

Previously we could do "Start -> Run \\servername"

But now it cannot even find the server unless I give a PC an IP Address on the same Subnet Range ie 192.168.100.x instead of 192.168.101.x

Yeah I rebooted the box and confirmed the subnet is correct, but still have issues.

Any ideas?


----------



## aragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, you're running samba on the machine.  Check its config for any changes it might need: /usr/local/etc/smb.conf


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 28, 2008)

Normally you tell samba in its configuration at which IP it listenes, so you'll have to adjust it to the new IP.


----------



## Alt (Nov 28, 2008)

What subnet mask ifconfig says?


----------

